# Cheapo brewistas



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

Can someone point me in the right direction where someone posted a link to brewista scales selling at £30. Thanks in advance


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

It was the link below but they're up to £38 now -

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?28694-Brewista-Scales-%A330-delivered-%28and-others%29


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

......

.


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

Thanks. But not paying for delivery.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

dwalsh1 said:


> Thanks. But not paying for delivery.


Go collect them then


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Coffee Hit discount (although you need to order +£50 now)?


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

Mrboots2u said:


> Go collect them then


Like I'm gonna go to Belfast


----------



## scottgough (Feb 9, 2016)

I just bought these, shipping was £1.00 I kid you not. Go to the checkout and try!


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

scottgough said:


> I just bought these, shipping was £1.00 I kid you not. Go to the checkout and try!


I relented. They're in the post.


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

scottgough said:


> shipping was £1.00 I kid you not.


Thats believable, they probably get a good shipping rate deal with the brewistas seeing that you will be sending them back in a month or so .... Kind of like bulk buying shipping


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

h1udd said:


> Thats believable, they probably get a good shipping rate deal with the brewistas seeing that you will be sending them back in a month or so .... Kind of like bulk buying shipping


I'd like to know what are the return rates for Brewistas. I returned mine only once as I didn't bother with a replacement, but some people on CFUK got them replaced more than once?


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

2 pairs. Both failed


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

h1udd said:


> Thats believable, they probably get a good shipping rate deal with the brewistas seeing that you will be sending them back in a month or so .... Kind of like bulk buying shipping





PPapa said:


> I'd like to know what are the return rates for Brewistas. I returned mine only once as I didn't bother with a replacement, but some people on CFUK got them replaced more than once?





aaroncornish said:


> 2 pairs. Both failed


Well if they 5uck up they go back


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

Thought about those last comments and cancelled the order. I'll stick to the Lunars.


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

I love the idea, but the percentage of broken ones on other threads is making me wait until v2 comes along ... Or I can afford acaia ones


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Was tempted myself but after reading of all the failures, and realising that I can't be bothered with modes etc, I have held off too. So far in 2 years I've only drowned one pair of £6 ebay scales. If you are going to do "water resistant" (meaningless), do "waterproof" with an IP rating. I'd pay for that.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Still proudly rocking my perfectly functioning and splash proof two sets.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Maybe I'm doing something wrong - mine are still working and as yet haven't had to go back. I feel left out.


----------



## Deejaysuave (Jan 26, 2015)

Found 'em for £39.95 with free delivery via Amazon here - http://www.amazon.co.uk/Smart-Brewista-Scales-with-Timer/dp/B0163BYY6A/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1455369541&sr=8-1&keywords=brewista+smart+scale


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

My second pair have gone back for a replacement

Won't switch on at all now.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Phil104 said:


> Maybe I'm doing something wrong - mine are still working and as yet haven't had to go back. I feel left out.


Likewise, I dropped mine about 5ft onto a tiled floor the other night. Feared the worst when they didn't switch on but a quick re-seat of the batteries and they're back in business.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

acaia are cool as, but man they suck when using on the drip tray!


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

I'm so tempted to get another set of Brewista scales. I'm just afraid that they would be just as bad and wouldn't last long. I was shocked by their CS response when they said I have water in scales. It feels like they are very aware of it and a respectable company would admit that publicly and possibly recall them...

Are Acaias significantly better?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

PPapa said:


> Are Acaias significantly better?


I had a set of Pearls, they were a joy to use but wouldn't fit under my group. To sell them and get two sets of Brewistas was a bit of a no brainer. The smaller ones are over £190 though which is a lot of dollar to drop.

I used the Pearls outside at events and the display went completely illegible in bright light/sunshine. I tweeted Acaia about it and they just said they were aware it was an issue but the new (more expensive) model would address that. Didn't really make me inclined to spend more money with them.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Problem i have with the acaia is pouring split shots, cant get the pump lever up/down when sitting on them.


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

Plus 1 for trouble free Brewista.

6 months on and still using original batteries!


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

Those that are not having problems... do you ever splash or get your brewistas wet at all?

Mine have had the odd splash while on the drip tray but never a proper soaking

Certainly nothing like this -


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

My Brewistas are also still going strong on the original battery. I had to re-seat them however and lost one of the screws so I'm doing my best to avoid any soakings.


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

Occasional splashing. Never soaked.


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

Lunars now sitting on the drip tray


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Hmmm to buy or not to buy?!?


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

well you have a 50/50 change of it being a lemon ..... and if it is a lemon, you sent it back get another .... which has another 50/50 chance of being a lemon

statistically you will eventually get a decent set .... if not the VERY first set you buy ..... so I say go for it ..... buy them ......

BUY THEM !!!!!!!!


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

New pair have arrived.

With one important new addition


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Wonder if they are giving them away to people with older sets?


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

froggystyle said:


> Wonder if they are giving them away to people with older sets?


Worth an email to Coffee Hit. Better for them to replace these before a set eventually breaks.


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

why did you post that .... now I want to order one !


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

h1udd said:


> why did you post that .... now I want to order one !


Just do it! When they work they are good! I have just been unlucky with dud sets


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

aaroncornish said:


> 2 pairs. Both failed





aaroncornish said:


> My second pair have gone back for a replacement
> 
> Won't switch on at all now.


You're a glutton for punishment.


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

Is there a way to distinguish if you have the old as opposed to new cover? Is Coffeehit the distributor for the UK? I bought mine from another outfit on Amazon, as it came with free shipping. If Coffeehit is distributor I would expect them to furnish replacements for all units purchased from a UK supplier.


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

Old on the left, new on the right. They seem to have added some reinforcement

Aaron


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

I just dropped a note to Coffeehit and had a response in 5 minutes. They are popping one in the post along with a couple of spare seals.

Very good service and thank you to Coffeehit.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

They're going to regret ever telling someone from the forum that.

The new base looks good, the lines might stop the batteries working loose which seems to be a common issue


----------



## Jollybean (May 19, 2013)

Same response for me from Coffeehit. Very good customer service


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I don't think they'll regret it too much. It might be positive for their reputation and make people more inclined to buy a set. It shows that they've listened to concerns and addressed them. It's going to be a PITA for them to start mailing out battery covers to half their previous customers but it has shown that they take CS seriously. Good on 'em.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

hotmetal said:


> I don't think they'll regret it too much. It might be positive for their reputation and make people more inclined to buy a set. It shows that they've listened to concerns and addressed them. It's going to be a PITA for them to start mailing out battery covers to half their previous customers but it has shown that they take CS seriously. Good on 'em.


Regret it as in the effort. Coffeehit are already pretty stand up in terms of service.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Yeah I don't fancy being the work experience boy in the pick/pack dept for the next couple of months.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

My set of prototypes is still going strong and regularly gets abused by coffee shops.


----------

